# Is my new female Betta fat?



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm new 

I just bought a new female Betta fish, and her name is Lyla. I noticed she has a belly. Unlike my two other male bettas. Can you guys tell me if she's "fat" or if its normal?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

She is probably just 'eggy'... the females carry their eggs inside, above the pelvic fins (the ones hanging down in a pair, towards the front of the fish).


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait, so is she pregnant?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No. Bettas don't get pregnant. She's carrying eggs. They don't become babies until a male comes along. XD


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh okay, good. So she is okay? She's not bloaty or anything?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope, just looks eggy. Make sure to feed her about 3 pellets a day, no more, or she _will _get bloated.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I use freezedried bloodworms and brine shrimp, so how would that work?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Those arent staple food items, they have to be used as treats. Pellets are a bettas staple diet. I use HBH Betta Bites, which work well for my bettas. There are many different kinds


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, so lately she has been just floating around the top of the tank. She's in a 2 gallon tank with a filter and heater. She still looks "eggy" but she seems different since I've had her. Is this normal? Should I be concerned?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Floating is NOT good. If she's floating- then there is def. a problem there. Most likely it's over-eating. But could be worse.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

So just not feed her for a day or two?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't feed her for 3-4 days. And try giving her a boiled (and shelled) green pea.
If she doesn't improve, theeennn we have a situation.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I heard giving her a pea isn't good for a Betta :/


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It'l help with ANY swim bladder problem. If you don't want to give her the pea, then don't.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, so if she doesn't improve in the next 3-4 days, then feed her a boiled pea?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup! That should do the trick. And if that doesn't work. Try adding aqarium salt (1tsp per gal.). With daily 100% water changes for 7-10 days. 

Just curious....what size is your tank that she's in now and what water change percentages are you doing? And how often?


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

I just bought her a new 2 gallon tank yesterday with a filter and heater. So I haven't done a water change yet.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright. With a 2 gal. you should be doing one 50% and one 100% weekly water changes.
And make sure the temp is at around 80. And be sure that it is at 80 (get a thermometer for the tank- heaters are known for spazzing out)


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

The heater is set at 78 degrees(can't change). It has a thermostat and safety auto-off feature. As for the water changes, I thought you don't have to do those if you have a filter?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Noooooooo. You always have to change the water! It's like leaving a baby in a filthy poo diaper and just kinda leeching out some of the "bigger poo parts" and refilling the diaper with the leftovers. (nasty example I know)... 
As for the "safety off" thing...it doesn't matter if it does or doesn't have that. ANY heater can go berserk at any time. It can cook your fish if you aren't careful. So to be safe- use a thermometer to check the temp.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, thank you very much. One other question, I was told that Freezedried Brine Shrimp and and Bloodworms aren't really food, they are more of a treat. That's what I've been feeding all three of my betta since I've had them. I have had them for less than 3 months and never noticed any signs of bloating or anything. Should I get pellets? Last time I fed them pellets, the water got foggy :/ What do you feed your betta?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Cl8rs said:


> Okay, thank you very much. One other question, I was told that Freezedried Brine Shrimp and and Bloodworms aren't really food, they are more of a treat. That's what I've been feeding all three of my betta since I've had them. I have had them for less than 3 months and never noticed any signs of bloating or anything. Should I get pellets? Last time I fed them pellets, the water got foggy :/ What do you feed your betta?


Hmmm, yeah freeze-dried isn't the best... I feed mine Top Fin Betta Bits and frozen blood worms and tubifex worms. Feeding just freeze-dried foods doesn't really get them their dietary needs. You need things with lots of protein- bettas are carnivorous.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

So should I get pellets?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I would highly recommend it, yes.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, thank you


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

My girl has this problem chronically. I have not tried the pea thing yet but might next time. If I feed her more then every third day she gets bloated and has a hard time swimming down. Keeping her on a strict every three day feeding, every third feeding frozen blood worms has been keeping her healthy.

As for the water changes - many people don't believe a small tank can cycle - and if you keep doing 100% water changes then that is true. BUT if you do more like a 10-15% during the week depending on water quality tests, 25-30% once a week and 80% once a month the tank will eventually cycle. Once that is done then a 25% once a week with light gravel vacuum and 80% once a month is adequate. It is very important however, if you are going to cycle the tank to check the water conditions every day until it cycles. (With a liquid test kit not strips.) 

This is just my opinion, based on what I was told by a breeder and on my experience with the two small tanks I have, both of which are cycled. (My experience is only 6 months though, for whatever that is worth.)


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

You could also try daphnia for bloating issues but feed it to her after you fast her it is safer than the pea method


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> You could also try daphnia for bloating issues but feed it to her after you fast her it is safer than the pea method


Ahhh! I didn't even think of that! Great idea!  A betta would probably be more willing to eat daphnia then a pea anyways.


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> You could also try daphnia for bloating issues but feed it to her after you fast her it is safer than the pea method


So after not feeding for for 3-4 days, feed her Daphnia? Where would I get it?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

If only the bloating doesn't go down. If it does, you can resume the normal diet with the 3-5 pellets per day.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Cl8rs said:


> So after not feeding for for 3-4 days, feed her Daphnia? Where would I get it?


 most pet stores have it frozen call ahead of time and see if they have it in stock so you do not waste a trip. I have some frozen and a lil bit goes a long ways


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys  After two days she is doing a lot better, she is no longer floating at the top and is a lot more active and perky


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like SBD. My guy had it yesterday (he's very prone to it). He had the fat tummy and everything. Personally, I would only ever use the pea as a last-ditch effort, because it's really icky to their digestive systems.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Cl8rs said:


> Thanks a lot guys  After two days she is doing a lot better, she is no longer floating at the top and is a lot more active and perky


Glad she's doing better!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey again, I just got 2 thermometers for my fish tanks, as recommended above. How should I set them up? They are submersible with a suction cup.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Just suction em on to the inside of the tank, under the water


----------



## Cl8rs (Jun 12, 2011)

Did that. I noticed that the temperature hasn't changed though. One is still at the bottom and the other is sitting around 80 degrees(It was like that before I put it in the water. Will they change? Is it normal?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Cl8rs said:


> Did that. I noticed that the temperature hasn't changed though. One is still at the bottom and the other is sitting around 80 degrees(It was like that before I put it in the water. Will they change? Is it normal?


Is your tank heated to 80? Then it wouldn't change....that or it's broken. 
If it's broken, I'd return it.


----------

